# FYI, dollar trees are in stock



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Title says it all, dollar tree stores in nj have there annual dollar trees in stock. Get them before Big Ed does!


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool. Good to know

I still think they need a little TLC before the go on layout.

I've been adding some WS green blend to them, in my opinion they look much better and you can make each tree a little different with the ground foam


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

But I don't live in Joisey. 

Any pics of said trees?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

There were old threads on them, hopefully someone will help me out or in a few days when I'm home I'll take a few shots of them.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Any family dollar should sell these trees. They come 2 to a pack, they have the snow covered ones which i dont much like and the other evergreen trees which everyone likes I believe they are still a dollar, 50 cents a tree.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I jumped all over those bad boys last year and now have at least 100 on my layout in the forest at the base of my mountain. You can easily trim, prune, and shape them to be very realistic at a fraction of the price for "brand name" trees. A little squirt of spray paint in various shades of green here and there and, "voila", you have a forest on a budget!!
Lots of ways to skin the proverbial kitty.
Bob


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

yes raleets cleaned out the dollar stores near and around flint mi last year:appl: Im sure glad you live down state and i live up north, less competition:laugh:


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

checking my Dollar Tree tomorrow.....
best idea ever


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Im with Danny, any pics of these trees someone can post?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

These are some of last year's trees. I got the snow covered ones and painted them green, the flash of the camera brought out the white. Pictures aren't great as I took them quickly before work.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the pics SJM! Those look great! I'll need to visit my local store


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Not too shabby! Ima go check that out. Here... Not in jersey.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Title says it all, dollar tree stores in nj have there annual dollar trees in stock. Get them before Big Ed does!


That is Raleets that cleans them out in ever county in Michigan.

I have never bought even one yet.
I hate shopping period.

I pick up lots on e bay that beats the dollar stores prices. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

joed2323 said:


> yes raleets cleaned out the dollar stores near and around flint mi last year:appl: Im sure glad you live down state and i live up north, less competition:laugh:



Here it is,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14274&highlight=trees


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Wife and I were out earlier today, saw a Dollar Tree and thought I would check this out.

Sure enough, they had four styles, 2 pack for $1!!!!


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx for the heads-up. I picked mine up yesterday. Picked up some nice figurines too! They go fast!!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its that time of year again, trees are in stock!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How much are they going for?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

How much you willing to pay?


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

*In da UP*



joed2323 said:


> yes raleets cleaned out the dollar stores near and around flint mi last year:appl: Im sure glad you live down state and i live up north, less competition:laugh:


Hi Joed. I am in da U.P. too, Iron River. I also model HO scale. How far from me would you be? I apologize if I am being intrusive, by the way. 

God Bless
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> How much you willing to pay?


5 for a buck?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Only in Wisconsin!!*

Went by our "Dollar Store" on Monday and sure as I'm sitting here...The clerks were stocking Xmas stuff and there were the conifer trees 2 for and I grabbed 5 packs. The gal said they are going to stock them through the end of December!!!....I also found a can of spray Flock at work and I'm going to enhance that snow on the Northern slope look!!:thumbsup::laugh:


----------

